# Bad reaction to turtle meat!?!



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

This spring I caught a red eared slider and we ate it with great enjoyment. A week or so ago caught another one crossing the same stretch of road and scooped it up, brought it home and cleaned it for the pot.

Put the legs and neck into a pot to parboil and fried the back straps.

My mum and I ate them with great enjoyment (turtle meat is FAB!) but within 20 min mums lips were numb, her tongue was swollen and she was vomiting every few min.

The turtle was the ONLY thing we had eaten and I was fine other than a slight upset tummy that was more to do with watching her being sick than to the turtle.

She is fine now - thank goodness - and was, in fact, fine by that evening but it got us wondering what the heck that was all about???

The only thing we could come up with is the series of ponds that the turtle came out of have houses all around them so have LOTS of people pouring lawn chemicals and the like onto their grass and so into the water and mum was reacting to a chemical the turtle had gotten into by eating affected plants or animals.

It has put us off eating ANYTHING we catch close by and will have to wait to get the boat back on the water to get to an area without houses round which is really depressing as close is easy and costs no gas :sob:

Has anyone here had a bad reaction to turtle meat or heard of anyone having one?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

People can develop allergies as they age. For instance, my Dad loved shrimp. The last time he ate shrimp was at a resturant. He developed many of the same symptoms your Mother did. He was rushed to the ER. He almost lost his life. The doc said that he had developed an allergy to shellfish. He never at shrimp after that episode.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> People can develop allergies as they age. For instance, my Dad loved shrimp. The last time he ate shrimp was at a resturant. He developed many of the same symptoms your Mother did. He was rushed to the ER. He almost lost his life. The doc said that he had developed an allergy to shellfish. He never at shrimp after that episode.


Were the shrimp wild or farmed? Having read about what goes into a shrimp farm I wont eat them now!

The oddest thing about it was we had eaten turtle just three months ago with pure enjoyment so had been really looking forward to it again.................

Wont be taking the risk with it from anywhere outside of the big lakes again though, if hte kids had that kind of reaction it would be very bad indeed!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

did you fry it in peanut oil??


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

beaglebiz said:


> did you fry it in peanut oil??


Nope, mum doesnt like peanut oil so I used bacon fat.

Most things are nicer fried in bacon fat :sing:


----------

